# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Ukraine Masses Troops on Crimea Border

## twomp

*Military Spokesman: War With Russia Could Break Out 'At Any Minute'*




> Ukrainian residents are reporting that their nation’s military is massing troops and heavy military equipment along the border with the Crimean Peninsula today, following reports from Russian officials of an attempted infiltration of the peninsula, which the Russians identified as a Ukrainian government incursion, and attempted terrorist plot. A Russian soldier and a member of the FSB security service were reported slain in that weekend incident.
> 
> Details of the weekend incident are still emerging, but Russian officials reported gunfire, and having captured several of the plotters, who they suspect of being with Ukrainian intelligence, who were aiming to set up a spy network to attack infrastructure in the peninsula.
> 
> Ukrainian military spokesman Andriy Lysenko confirmed the buildup, amid claims of Russian helicopters spotted inside Crimean territory. *He added that Ukrainians “should understand that at any minute” a large-scale war with Russia could begin.
> *
> Ukrainian officials went on to claim Russian President Vladimir Putin was plotting to invade them because of the weekend cross-border incident, though of course Ukraine’s government has been predicting an imminent Russian invasion for over two years now, with nothing coming of it.
> 
> Those predictions of war rarely come with the overt military buildup, however, and Ukrainian officials clearly have more in mind than just the usual week of hysteria that comes and goes without incident, particularly since it coincides so neatly with the reports of an incident at the exact same border.
> ...


http://news.antiwar.com/2016/08/10/u...crimea-border/

----------


## goldenequity

*War Clouds Gathering Over Crimea*

----------


## goldenequity

Here's a good channel if you want to do some catch-up

*Russell Bentley*, a Texan fighting in the Donbass
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrI...FEsInBA/videos

----------


## goldenequity

*What Happened?*
(Ukr are trying to pull Russia in to something on the orders of the West. It's Hillary stupid.  )





*#BREAKING US 'extremely concerned' about Ukraine-Russia tensions, calls for restraint*
(I'm not kidding)

They are trying to pull Russia in to something on the orders of the West.
They tried the same thing when they shot down Russia fighter jet.
Russian border is being shelled.. they are not responding in kind.
Russia's patience is driving them to foam at the mouth. 
I can hear Vicky 'Cookies' Nuland shrieking.

==================

*So ONE of the Ukr. provocateurs was caught... currently spilling his guts.
*
Gregor Peter ‏@L0gg0l 9 min.
SABOTAGE OPERATION IN CRIMEA 
*PLANNED BY UKRAINE'S MAIN INTELLIGENCE DIRECTORATE*, 
SUSPECTED SABOTEUR LEADER ADMITS IN QUESTIONING - IFX

Gregor Peter ‏@L0gg0l 22 minH 22 minutos
Ferry line, oil depot, chemical plant 
were decided as targets of sabotage attacks in Crimea - 
Panov's testimony -- IFX

Sergey Bobkov ‏@sbobkov 2 hod.
Panov is also *revealing 3 names of his mission partners:* 
Alexander Kirilov, Oleg Dmitrenko, and Alexey Sandyl (all officers of GUR MoD #Ukr)

(Sounds like it went off about as well as Turkey's coup.
another epic NATO fail.)

----------


## goldenequity

*Russian Foreign Ministry* *(statement)*
*"We call on our partners to show common sense & finally get their Ukrainian wards to end their constant provocations."*



> A group of saboteurs were apprehended 
> near the town of Armyansk on the night of August 6. 
> An FSB officer was shot and killed 
> in the process of apprehending the terrorists. 
> Explosive devices with a total charge 
> of more than 40 kilograms of TNT, munitions, grenades, land mines 
> and other weapons were found at the scene. 
> 
> Ukrainian Defence Ministry special units 
> ...





> Current authorities in Kiev have no real interest 
> in searching for a peaceful solution to the problems in Ukraine, 
> are not ready to compromise, 
> and intend to resolve issues that arise through the use of force, 
> *including terrorism now*.  
> 
> The attempts to enter Crimea unlawfully, 
> the recent attempt on the life of Head of the Lugansk People’s Republic Igor Plotnitsky, 
> the constant firing along the line of contact in Donbass, 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Looks like he had the complete starters kit... everything you'd need.

----------


## goldenequity

►*"Russia is considering terminating diplomatic relations with Ukraine"*

----------


## Zippyjuan

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-37049313




> *Ukraine puts troops on high alert as tension grows with Russia*
> 
> Ukrainian troops along the de facto border with Crimea and facing rebels in the east have been put on high alert.
> 
> *It follows accusations by Moscow on Wednesday that Kiev was carrying out armed incursions into Crimea.
> 
> Ukraine's envoy to the UN asked Russia to provide evidence of the claim*s, and said some* 40,000 Russian troops were massed on the Crimea-Ukraine border.*
> 
> His Russian counterpart told the UN Security Council of Moscow's "concern and outrage" at the alleged incursions.
> ...





> At a meeting of the UN Security Council in New York, Ukraine ambassador Volodymyr Yelchenko said he had urged his Russian counterpart to produce proof of Ukrainian incursions into Crimea.
> 
> "If it happened in reality, where are the proofs? Statements, pictures, photos, videos, whatever," he told reporters. "They are only words".
> 
> He also said the massing of so many troops by Russia in Crimea "might reflect some very bad intentions".
> 
> But Russia's UN ambassador Vitaly Churkin said that "instead of counting our military they should be bringing an end to the conflict" in eastern Ukraine.
> Both envoys told the UN they hoped that tensions would not escalate further.
> 
> ...

----------


## Zippyjuan

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-uk...-idUSKCN10M1LN




> Volodymyr Fesenko, a political analyst in Ukraine, said he thought the Kremlin had its own revised peace plan for eastern Ukraine up its sleeve.
> 
> "*Putin will scare the West with the prospect of full-scale conflict with Ukraine," he said. "He is trying to increase pressure on Kiev to force Ukraine to accept a Russian plan to resolve the conflict in the east.*
> 
> "Putin won't go all out for a big war. But there might be pinpoint military operations against radicals whose bases are located near the border with Crimea."
> 
> PUTIN'S AIMS
> 
> The European Union and the United States have tied the success of talks under the Minsk process to any possible decision to lift financial sanctions imposed on Russia over the Ukraine crisis.
> ...

----------


## AngryCanadian

*"Putin won't go all out for a big war"*

No but America will push Ukraine to do for them and thats what happened yesterday. A black op team was founded by Russia.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> A black op team was founded by Russia.


Russia started a black op team? (I take it English is not your native language?)

Founded means started. Perhaps Russia "discovered" one? Or "uncovered" or "found" one?

----------


## twomp

Without fail, Zippy comes to the aid of NATO and the MSM spinning their stories about the big bad boogie man Putin and Russia.




> According to the Russian daily Kommersant, the Ukrainian incursion occurred on August 7, when* Russian intelligence detected the entry of a group of seven armed men in an inflatable boat who passed through the Gulf of Perekop from Ukraine, entering Crimean territory near the town of Armyansk. The men were wearing Soviet-style camouflage uniforms, apparently trying to give the impression that they were Russian troops. They were intercepted and a shootout followed, in which several on both sides were wounded and one Russian FSB agent was killed.* A second confrontation occurred when, the next day, Russian forces identified one of the saboteurs and followed him into an ambush: Ukrainian military positioned on the border opened fire and a second group crossed the border as the FSB personnel pursued their quarry. One Russian soldier was killed in the ensuing exchange.
> 
> At least two of the infiltrators were killed, and of those in the first group five were captured: a total of ten people have been detained, including Panov. Some had Russian passports and the majority are residents of Crimea. Kommersant also said those captured admitted they were engaged in sabotage, acting under orders from Ukrainian intelligence; their objective was to plant bombs at tourist sites and incite panic, effectively destroying Crimeas lucrative tourist industry, although they denied wanting to kill anyone.
> 
> Oh, of course not!
> 
> Tass is reporting that Panov has not only confessed that the operation was carried out under the direction of the Ukrainian secret service, but he has identified some of them by name. His taped statement was broadcast over the Rossiya24 news channel.
> 
> Now we have Newsweek *ZIPPYJUAN* reporting the preposterous Ukrainian spin on this botched incursion: it was really a shootout involving Russian federal security agents (FSB) and Russian armed forces on the Crimean regional border!* Yes, the Russians were shooting at themselves. Ukrainian propaganda usually borders on the fantastic, but this marks a new level of crudity even for them.*


http://original.antiwar.com/justin/2...ober-surprise/

----------


## puppetmaster

Crimea was annexed by Russia in 2014 after an unrecognised referen......they always disqualify a result that is not to their liking

----------


## twomp

> Crimea was annexed by Russia in 2014 after an unrecognised referen......they always disqualify a result that is not to their liking





> The U.S and European Union may want to save Crimeans from themselves. *But the Crimeans are happy right where they are.*
> 
> One year after the annexation of the Ukrainian peninsula in the Black Sea, poll after poll shows that the locals there — be they Ukrainians, ethnic Russians or Tatars are mostly all in agreement: *life with Russia is better than life with Ukraine*.
> 
> Little has changed over the last 12 months.  Despite huge efforts on the part of Kiev, Brussels, Washington and the Organization for Security and Cooperation in Europe, the bulk of humanity living on the Black Sea peninsula believe the referendum to secede from Ukraine was legit.  At some point, the West will have to recognize Crimea’s right to self rule. Unless we are all to believe that the locals polled by Gallup and GfK were done so with FSB bogey men standing by with guns in their hands.
> 
> In June 2014,* a Gallup poll* with the Broadcasting Board of Governors asked Crimeans if the results in the March 16, 2014 referendum to secede reflected the views of the people.  *A total of 82.8% of Crimeans said yes.*  When broken down by ethnicity, 93.6% of ethnic Russians said they believed the vote to secede was legitimate, while 68.4% of Ukrainians felt so. Moreover, when asked if joining Russia will ultimately make life better for them and their family, 73.9% said yes while 5.5% said no.


http://www.forbes.com/sites/kenrapoz.../#775a039f5951

----------


## puppetmaster

> http://www.forbes.com/sites/kenrapoz.../#775a039f5951


That's what I thought also.  No worries we will go $#@! it up.

----------


## goldenequity

*Ukraine and related Updates:*

►*3 new appointments to Russia Security Council*/Kremlin
(new appointees being intimate w/ Baltic, Caspian & Black Sea operations)

►*Heavy RuAF transports landing in northern Crimea* 
(transported elements of the *1st Tank Guards Army* for some 'insurance' against Ukr assault next 48 hrs)

►*Trains w/ military equipment inside Russia spotted headed for ports to Crimea.*




►*Russian PM Medvedev:*

*'Kiev's actions in #Crimea are a crime against #Russia and the Russian people'*

"Russia may cut diplomatic ties with #Ukraine if no other options available"
"History Saw All Kinds Of Things, If No Other Option Will Have To" - Intrfx

►*CRIMEA: Russia deploys S-400 air-defense system to Crimea* - Reuters
The S-400s in Crimea mean the Ukies cannot fly combat missions over Novorossiya.
S-400s can paint targets up to 600km away and drop targets up to 400km away 
It covers eastern Romania all the way to Kiev and down as far as just outside of Ankara
Any aircraft flying within Western, Eastern and Central Ukraine can be dropped
Thats a big 'oh $#@!!' sign for Ukraine

►*Details on Kiev's Attempted Terrorist Attacks in Crimea
*

►*New jets deployed at Bel'bek airfield, Crimea via @Ald_Aba*



►*Huge columns of #USA tanks and armored vehicles were sighted near #Cincu, #Romania.*

►*Twelve #US Air Force F-15s deployed in #Estonia - August 12, 2016.*



Gleb Bazov ‏@gbazov  3 min.
►*#UKRAINE—For 2 days, UA propaganda claimed saboteur #Panov was "kidnapped" by #Russia, brought to #Crimea. NOW: "He drove there himself."...* (lol)

Alex Kokcharov    @AlexKokcharov 16m16 minutes ago
►*Russia's FSB claims that "#Ukraine's saboteurs" in #Crimea planned to blow up an #airport*

►*Ukrainian agent tells about selecting sites for planting bombs in Crimea*

►*Ministry of Defense: Ukrainian pilots are practicing flight tactical tasks with live fire and bomb release 
*
►*Source claims Ukrainian Defense Ministry employee is organizer of Crimea subversive acts*

*Captain Vladimir Serdyuk of the Ukrainian Defence Ministry 'orchestrated #Crimea sabotage'*

*Klintsy*

►*More BMPs for the new Russian military base in Klintsy* 



►*Russian reinforcement far from Crimea , north direction. The most dangerous direction for Kyiv.*



*KLINTSY*



Conflict News ‏@Conflicts 1 min1 minuto fa Visualizza traduzione
►*UKRAINE: @OSCE_SMM reports an increase in ceasefire violations, including more explosions, in #Donetsk & #Luhansk.*

►*DNR expects/ready to repel Ukr offensive on 3 fronts.*

►*Donetsk hospitals instructed to release all 'light' patients and prepare cellars*

►*DNR Authorities checking basements/bomb shelters in prep*

===================

*UK*

Max Abrahms ‏@MaxAbrahms  11 min.
►*Boris Johnson says Britain must 'normalise' its relationship with Russia* 
(yeah... good idea Boris... now that you've extricated yourselves from the Brussels leviathan.  )
(PM Theresa May will visit w/ Putin next month)
►*Putin & May agree to personal meeting, speak of mending ties*

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Crimea was annexed by Russia in 2014 after an unrecognised referen......they always disqualify a result that is not to their liking


The majority of Russians in Crimea i love how Western News Media claims that  Crimea was annexed by Russia. The majority of people there are Russians who lived in Crimea  for decades.

----------


## goldenequity

*Ukrainian Defense Ministry’s main intelligence directorate terror plot SITREP*
(by Scott On the Saker website)

(a shortened summary below... full version above is a *GOOD* read... photos/videos)




> "*1.* The FSB in Crimea received information that near Armyansk was found a cache of explosives. 
> The operative group went to the scene.
> *2.*  When the FSB group arrived in the designated place, *they found a group of 20 heavily armed men* 
> engaged in loading explosives from an underground dugout onto their vehicles. 
> These men immediately opened fire on the task force.
> *3.* A fight ensued during which one officer was killed. Then the FSB called for reinforcement from the military. 
> During the clashes, the enemy acted quite competently.
> *4.* In the ensuing battle, an unidentified group broke up. 14 or 15 people moved by water (water is knee deep for 3 kilometers) 
> and dragged along with them 1 200x, and unknown number of 300x ) onto the Ukrainian territory. 
> ...

----------


## jllundqu

$#@! that whole side of the world.  Countries can fend for themselves.  We have enough problems here in the good ole U S of A.  Drop out of NATO and let Russia cull the weak.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> *Ukraine and related Updates:*
> 
> ►*3 new appointments to Russia Security Council*/Kremlin
> (new appointees being intimate w/ Baltic, Caspian & Black Sea operations)
> 
> ►*Heavy RuAF transports landing in northern Crimea* 
> (transported elements of the *1st Tank Guards Army* for some 'insurance' against Ukr assault next 48 hrs)
> 
> ►*Trains w/ military equipment inside Russia spotted headed for ports to Crimea.*
> ...


So Russia IS massing forces next to Ukraine.

----------


## goldenequity

> So Russia IS massing forces next to Ukraine.


Yep.

----------


## twomp

> So Russia IS massing forces next to Ukraine.


So Ukraine IS massing forces next to Russia. What are you going to say next? Putin going to invade Ukraine and Eastern Europe in a bid to reform the USSR? You and the MSM have been telling us that for the last 2 years now...

----------


## jllundqu

I hope Russia kicks Ukraine's ass.  THen I hope Russia kicks NATO's ass.  Then I hope the USA minds it's own $#@!ing business.

----------


## goldenequity

Marcel Sardo ‏@marcelsardo 8 min.
*Leader of the Ukrainian Neo-Nazi Battalion AZOV Bilezkij on TV. On his T-Shirt: "Kill the separatists* |
(same old maggots)



►*RU's threat to UA: "It is time to realize that some political decisions may lead to irreversible consequences."
*

*Russia's entire western military district - which borders the Baltic states - have gone onto a state of high alert... 
That means around 30,000 soldiers as well as heavy machinery units and about 500 tanks.*
http://www.lsm.lv/en/article/societ/...um=like_button

S-400s in Crimea and S-300s in Belarus can literally shut down the airspace completely.
Kaliber cruise missiles, TU bombers, Ballistic missles... the list goes on.
It would be no contest to decapitate Kiev/Porky and the Coupsters
and eliminate the predatory NeoNazi battalions like Azov, Tornado, Aidar etc.

The entire country has been depleted and looted to the bone.
*NOBODY (really) wants them* (including Russia)... and not the US nor the EU.



all they are is a NATO chesspiece (that was a BAD idea... another Nuland/Pyatt disaster)

----------


## osan

> *Military Spokesman: War With Russia Could Break Out 'At Any Minute'*
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.antiwar.com/2016/08/10/u...crimea-border/


I could be mistaken, but I don't think this will end well for Ukraine.

For the life of me I cannot understand what madness possessed them to relinquish their nuclear weapons.  Give the history there with the soviets, it was an act of utter madness, that opinion being borne out with the Russian annexation of Crimea and now this.

----------


## osan

> I hope Russia kicks Ukraine's ass.  THen I hope Russia kicks NATO's ass.  Then I hope the USA minds it's own $#@!ing business.


Why?  Russia has been the bad actor WRT Ukraine since the 1920s.  Those bastards starved at least 6-8 million Ukranians unto death, the real numbers likely being far higher.  Khrushchev gave Crimea to the Ukraine.  He was "authorized" to do it.  I see no authoritative basis for Russia taking it back.  Am I missing something?

As for kicking NATO's ass... well, in a ground war they almost certainly would.  Now, were you France or Germany and were about to be overrun by thousands of Russian tanks with supporting infantry, as well as having your cities bombed into dust and your survival looking like a non-starter, would you hold back your nukes?  I'd vaporize Moscow, St Petersburg, every military installation I would reach, and as much manufacturing as I could level.    Doesn't matter if Merkel is a mentally retarded $#@!.  If things came to that, I suspect the German military would put a bullet in her head without ceremony, take control of the government, and launch a full strike.  I doubt the Brits would hesitate, if they felt they were next.

And as for USA keeping out of it... come now, are you even serious?  An all-out tete-a-tete between Russia and NATO stands to yield very bad results for everyone, save perhaps the Muslims who, in the wake would likely mount their camels, which would be higher tech than anything Europe would have left, and hump their way across the continent, taking heads as needed.  The scimitar would rise once again to global supremacy!

Not sure where you're coming from with this.

----------


## goldenequity

> I could be mistaken, but I don't think this will end well for Ukraine.
> 
> For the life of me I cannot understand what madness possessed them *to relinquish their nuclear weapons*.  Give the history there with the soviets, it was an act of utter madness, that opinion being borne out with the Russian annexation of Crimea and now this.


That's an easy one. They weren't 'their' weapons.
They belonged to the Soviet Union USSR a Legal 'entity'
whose 'assets' and 'debts' were being 'parted out' and dis-assembled.
... you can go figure from there
using 1991 geo-politics as your filter.
The 'West' was MORE than anxious to de-commission/remove them.

and to your other comment...
I don't have to change a thing here.




> _As far as Crimea you are delusional... 
> they were in fear from the START... and NOT of the Russians.
> 
> Get your current history straight. 
> Get your past history straight... 
> and the UN charted 'right' of self determination...
> INSISTED UPON by the US (but only when it's in 'our' interest... i.e. Kosovo etc.)
> 
> R U KIDDN' ME???
> ...


Amen.

=================

and
as far as 6-8M 'victims' of 'bloodthirsty' Russian aggression...
let's explain for the 'uninitiated' EXACTLY what we're accusing/defending shall we?
and keep it simple... as much as you can keep atrocity and genocide 'simple'.

Set the clock for WW2..
Nazis invaded/occupied Ukraine.
Got it?
MANY (then) Ukraines cooperated WITH the Nazis... (hoping for 'independence'... aka 'Nationalists')
MANY (at the same time) Ukraines FOUGHT against the Nazi occupation.
See the problem?

the rest shall we say is 'history'....
except
it isn't.
The 'descendents' (literally) of those who 'cooperated' with the Nazis
now
1. Run the Country
2. Are still committing atrocities, rape, torture and murder against all who are not 'true' Ukrainians.
See the problem?
Good.
Be careful 'who' you're defending.

Here's a little clip of what they did to the Poles:




*and here's some xtra cirricular reading assignments
*
https://slavyangrad.org/2015/08/10/w...a-us-audience/

https://slavyangrad.org/2014/10/14/the-march-of-heroes/

There was NO mercy shown to the Nazis or their minion by Stalin

----------


## goldenequity

*Kiev*




=======================

Besides *Panov*.... another 2:

Sergey Bobkov ‏@sbobkov 28 min.
►#Crimea #FSB: #Ukr diversant #*Zakhtey got busted with several kgs of explosives inside his car tires +hand grenades.*




Sergey Bobkov ‏@sbobkov 27 min.
►#Crimea #FSB: #Ukr diversant *Edvan Suleymanov confirms that the explosions would be blamed on local Tatar Muslims.* (Muslim minority in Crimea)



Sergey Bobkov ‏@sbobkov 23 min.
►#Crimea #FSB: #Ukr diversant *cell had plans to blow up #Simferopol airport + bus terminals, infrastructure objects in #Yalta, #Sevastopol.*

Sergey Bobkov ‏@sbobkov 18 min.
►*False flag terrorist attack? using local Muslim minorities? to wage Jihad against central govt? Where have I heard this before? 
*

==============

*VP Biden had phone call with President Poroshenko, discussed Crimean situation*
(gee... I feel better now)

----------


## AZJoe

> I could be mistaken, but I don't think this will end well for Ukraine.
> 
> For the life of me I cannot understand what madness possessed them to relinquish their nuclear weapons.  Give the history there with the soviets, it was an act of utter madness, that opinion being borne out with the Russian annexation of Crimea and now this.


It was an utter act of madness for Washington to foster, fund and support the overthrow of the elected government of Ukraine. Crimea voting to separate itself from Washington's Maidan rebels that overthrew their elected government was and natural and just result. 

If Washington does not like the consequences of its actions, it should never have fostered the overthrow of the Ukraine government to begin with. Where the blame lies is with this idiotic NeoCon foreign policy implemented by Obama, Bush, Kerry, Clinton, McCain, etc. Its intellectually defective.

----------


## AZJoe

> And as for USA keeping out of it... come now, are you even serious?  An all-out tete-a-tete between Russia and NATO stands to yield very bad results for everyone, save perhaps the Muslims who, in the wake would likely mount their camels, which would be higher tech than anything Europe would have left, and hump their way across the continent, taking heads as needed.  The scimitar would rise once again to global supremacy! Not sure where you're coming from with this.


jllundqu's comment was quite clear from the context that he hope Washington learned to mind its own business after it got its ass kicked. 
I prefer Washington learn to mind its own business without  the need for it to get its ass kicked. But from the present standpoint that requires a complete and total purge and repudiation of the neocons and their idiotic foreign policy ideology out of Washington.

----------


## AZJoe

> Why?  Russia has been the bad actor WRT Ukraine since the 1920s.  Those bastards starved at least 6-8 million Ukranians unto death, the real numbers likely being far higher.  Khrushchev gave Crimea to the Ukraine.  He was "authorized" to do it.  I see no authoritative basis for Russia taking it back.  Am I missing something?


Yes, you are missing quite a lot. 

First and aside note. You say "those bastards" starved at least 6-8 million Ukrainians. To try to stereotype modern Russians for Stalin's actions 90 years ago actions is irrational collectivist racism. (By the way Stalin was Georgian and Not even Russian). By the same token those "American bastards" committed genocide of entire native American populations. Those "American bastards" enslaved entire generations and millions of Africans. Those "American bastards" invaded Vietnam and murdered millions of Vietnamese people. and the list of American atrocities goes on and on. Are you guilty because other people who died long ago but share the same nationality as you committed atrocities? By such logic (or lack thereof) you should be held accountable for all those past deed committed by now dead Americans.  Of course such guilt for the actions of others is irrational collectivist mindset.

By "those bastards"  you mean Stalin's Regime. Do you realize that Stalin's apparatus also exterminated 35+ million Russians lives. Russian peoples suffered from Stalin's Regime more than any others. 

But lets get to contemporary issues regarding Ukraine and Crimea. The Crimean people exercised their right to breakaway from  the Washington Maidan rebels that overthrew their nation. With a voter turnout of 83.1 percent, the Crimeans voted 96.77% to dissolve the political bands that once connected them with Kiev. The people there are ecstatic to be parted from the Kiev regime. The people of Crimea are not out in the streets protesting the election. They aren’t demanding return to the Kiev junta. No, they are happy to be away from the Maidan rebels and Svoboda and Right Sector.

In addition, of historical note Crimea was never previously part of Ukraine. Crimea was “gifted” to Ukraine by Kruschev in 1954 when they were both in the Soviet Union. At that time it was a purely symbolic but meaningless in practice, nothing more than a gesture as they were both part of the Soviet Union. When the Soviet Union ceased to exist, Ukraine came out of it larger than it went in. At least on boundaries it now had Crimea as well as Russian province in the east made up of Russian people speaking Russian. The Russian naval base in Crimea has been there for decades. It was there before the Maidan rebels and after. They did not “invade” Crimea any more than the US just today invaded Cuba because there is a US naval base there. Crimea was wholly independent politically with their own parliament and their own laws, and own leaders, attached to Ukraine merely by political boundary. Its people are overwhelmingly Russian. When the Maidan revolution overthrew the government of Ukraine, the elected government ceased to exist. None of the regions were obligated to subjugate themselves to the revolutionaries. The government was overthrown. Ukraine did not exist. Crimea voted by referendum overwhelmingly to part with the rebels in Kiev. That is their right. The US should not be involved. US tried to spin that this was an election under duress. It’s BS. OSCE observed the election as well as media from all over the world. The people there are ecstatic to be parted from the Keiv regime. The people of Crimea are not out in the streets protesting the election. They aren’t demanding return to the Kiev junta. No, they are happy to be away from the Maidan rebels and Svoboda and Right Sector.

Likewise the people of Donetsk, Kharkov, Lugansk, all also have the same right to self-determination. The destruction of the elected government of Ukraine by the Maidan rebels, gives them the right to part ways. The government of Ukraine they once belonged to, exists no more. They have the right to self-determination and neither the US, nor Russia, nor EU, nor any nation should interfere with their right to self-determination. Just as the US parted ways from England, they have even greater justification to part from the Kiev Maidan rebel regime.

The only reason the incompetent Kiev regime refuses any diplomatic solution with the eastern provinces (independence, political independence, self-governing like Crimea had, etc) is because they perceive they are backed militarily, politically, fiscally by the giant – US government. If the US stopped interfering like a bull in a China shop, not only would none of these events ever transpired, but the Kiev Regime would already have been forced to sit down and establish a workable solution with the citizens in the East.

The US government has no consistent policy. They support independence movements if the political agenda can exploit it and oppose it if doing so fuels the US political elite’s agenda. The US supported independence of Kosovo. Where two weeks before changing policy the US listed the KLA Kosovo Liberation Army as the number one terrorist organization. Then simply took them off the list and supported their independence. Why? Simply because they wanted to poke a finger in the eye of Russia when they thought it was weak. Serbia was politically loyal to Russia. And the result? The US created the first and only openly Muslim based political government in the heart of Europe.

Right now and the past two decades Russia has been defending Russian sovereignty.
Look at the recent history. In 1991 when the Soviet Union was ending, Bush Sr. agreed with Gobachev that if he allowed the Warsaw pact as well as the Russian Republics to separate peacefully, NATO promised it would not expand into any of the newly released/formed nations. Gorbachev did so, as we saw.

However, only 8 years later just as Russia was beginning recovery from collapse, and developing markets and a great opportunity to open up markets and trade and commerce, instead Clinton reneged on the agreement and in 1999 expanded NATO into Czech, Poland and Hungary. Then he immediately moved missiles into these nations. Russia protested. The US claimed it was putting these missiles there not as a threat to Russia but as a defense against Iran. The US explanation was so ridiculous it does not even pass the straight face test. Iran had no and still has no ICBMS. They have no missiles even capable of reaching Europe. Iran could reach Russia. Russia offered as a compromise and way US could keep its word, that instead missiles go into Azerbaijan and Armenia, -which actually do border Iran. The US refused, completely exposing the US farcity of its explanation.

Then in 2004 the US further expanded NATO right up against Russia’s border – expanding it into Bulgaria, Estonia, Latvia Lithuania, Romania, Slovakia, and Slovenia. How would the US feel, if Russia expanded a military partnership into Mexico and Canada and then moved missiles into positions along US borders?

----------


## twomp

> Why?  Russia has been the bad actor WRT Ukraine since the 1920s.  Those bastards starved at least 6-8 million Ukranians unto death, the real numbers likely being far higher.  Khrushchev gave Crimea to the Ukraine.  He was "authorized" to do it.  I see no authoritative basis for Russia taking it back.  Am I missing something?


Yes. You are missing out on A LOT as usual. People in Crimea have a right to choose which country they belong to and they have chosen to be apart of Russia and now a few years after, they are still are satisfied with that choice despite what you think. Spare us your paragraphs of deep thoughts next time please. It just sounds like you are pulling $hit out your ass as usual.

----------


## goldenequity

> ...Clinton reneged on the agreement and in 1999 expanded NATO into Czech, Poland and Hungary. Then he immediately moved missiles into these nations. Russia protested. *The US claimed it was putting these missiles there not as a threat to Russia but as a defense against Iran.* The US explanation was so ridiculous it does not even pass the straight face test. Iran had no and still has no ICBMS.


Pentagon is STILL agressing and STILL using the same lies.... 
it (just) did the SAME damnable thing using N. Korea as the 'excuse'
and put the THAAD missile system into Russia and China's 'back yard'
using S. Korea.

THAAD's 'floor' is like *12KM* and it's 'high altitude' ceiling is like *25KM*....
anything outside of that 'range' it can't hit.
*ALL of N. Korea's ballistic missiles operate to a MAX of about 7.5-8KM*.

The EXISTING missile defense systems protecting Japan/S.Korea
were and always HAVE been sufficient to counter N.Korea
*THAAD has NOTHING to do with N.Korea.* 

The Hegemons: More lies. More cover. More aggression.
Changing. Pushing. Moving. the 'balance'... 
always seeking 'first strike' advantage.
MAD Aggression. 
THEY WANT THE PLANET.

F*ck them.

----------


## osan

> jllundqu's comment was quite clear from the context that he hope Washington learned to mind its own business after it got its ass kicked. 
> I prefer Washington learn to mind its own business without  the need for it to get its ass kicked. But from the present standpoint that requires a complete and total purge and repudiation of the neocons and their idiotic foreign policy ideology out of Washington.


Your position presupposes facts not in evidence, including but not limited to the presumption that Theye are idiots.  Specifically, my assumption is that Theye are NOT idiots.  Given that, one must then infer that what Theye have done and the results they reaped are indeed those for which they'd hoped.  If that be the case, it raises some rather interesting questions as to the nature of the strategy at hand.  What, pray tell, are Theye trying to accomplish with all this seemingly insane maneuvering?

Theye are decidedly not stupid.  That, however, does not preclude the possibility that they are barking mad.

----------


## osan

> Yes, you are missing quite a lot. 
> 
> First and aside note. You say "those bastards" starved at least 6-8 million Ukrainians. To try to stereotype modern Russians for Stalin's actions 90 years ago actions is irrational collectivist _racism_.


You just assassinated yourself with the apparently gratuitous use of that word.  I read no further.  Infer from that anything you wish - you will still probably be wrong.

----------


## osan

> Yes. You are missing out on A LOT as usual. People in Crimea have a right to choose which country they belong to and they have chosen to be apart of Russia and now a few years after, they are still are satisfied with that choice despite what you think. Spare us your paragraphs of deep thoughts next time please. It just sounds like you are pulling $hit out your ass as usual.


The response of one with nothing better.  Tough guys like you make me chuckle because you would never speak to me face to face in such a manner, if not because your mammy taught you better about manners but failed to train you in the lure of the keyboard WRT to abandoning one's manners, then because your mouth would find discretion as the better part of valor in the presence of a man with a 1911 on his hip.  It is a phenomenon I have observed for many decades now - I've even seen it in action directly once or twice where some big mouth is running it up to the point they notice the weapon, at which point the eyes get big, the mouth shuts as quickly as a deluge valve, and the legs take a reflexive step to the rear.

Talk all you like if it pleases you.  Makes no matter to me, but just know that some of us see what the words and their tone reveal more deeply.

Be well.  Be happy.  Be free.

Now, as to the actual point you made - we are in agreement, at least partly.  Crimea has the right to determine as you assert... assuming there is an agreeable definition of "Crimea".  You make a point, but go only part way with it.  What about all the subdivisions within Crimea?  Have they not the right to autodiathism (self-determination)?  At one level you make the right point, yet fail in the precise same manner at another level.  I'm all for autodiathism, but at the atomic level, i.e., the individual.  There _is_ no "Crimea" in the political sense, just as there is no "Russia" or "America".  There are only people - individual human beings.  The rest is conceptual noise.

Therefore, the secession of "Crimea" is every bit as invalid as Ukraine's claim to that territory, as well as "Crimea's" decision to become part of "Russia".  It is all bull$#@! and the vast majority of people buy into it because they cannot separate themselves from these most fundamental presuppositions about the structure of reality.  Nation-states are arbitrary nonsense wherein some people assume "authority" over the rest, the latter most often lackadaisically laying back and saying "any hole you want, just don't hurt me too much".

If you're going to run with an idea, go all the way.

----------


## AngryCanadian

The Western Ukrainians had always fought agaisnt the eastern Ukrankian Slavics. Since the Russian revolution and Ukrainian revolution.

----------


## AZJoe

> The response of one with nothing better.  Tough guys like you make me chuckle because you would never speak to me face to face in such a manner, if not because your mammy taught you better about manners but failed to train you in the lure of the keyboard WRT to abandoning one's manners, then because your mouth would find discretion as the better part of valor in the presence of a man with a 1911 on his hip.  It is a phenomenon I have observed for many decades now - I've even seen it in action directly once or twice where some big mouth is running it up to the point they notice the weapon, at which point the eyes get big, the mouth shuts as quickly as a deluge valve, and the legs take a reflexive step to the rear.Talk all you like if it pleases you.  Makes no matter to me, but just know that some of us see what the words and their tone reveal more deeply.


Very childish and emotional response to TWOMP.

----------


## goldenequity

> The Hegemons: More lies. More cover. More aggression.
> Changing. Pushing. Moving. the 'balance'... 
> always seeking 'first strike' advantage.
> MAD Aggression. 
> THEY WANT THE PLANET.
> 
> F*ck them.


*AFRICOM*

They specifically (now) 
are focusing on AFRICA... ALL of it.
Pentagon 'claims' to have *only 1 base*... in ALL of Africa
that's right... if you 'push' them... they'll 'admit' to about 15-16 more. (look it up.)

*The TRUTH is:* there's LOTS and they're very 'useful'
to our covert plans to 'do our thing'... yunno.. 'what we do'...
all over the planet.
Merkle. the UN. the EU... basically ALL the Atlanticists are in on it.
It's happening RIGHT NOW... (think Libya is the only intervention? think again)

But WAIT... There's MORE!

How About...
*A MARSHALL PLAN FOR AFRICA???* (WHO made THEM God???? 

Aug. 12, 2016
►*German minister urges African Marshall Plan*






> New vision for Africa?
> 
> Two days after his visit to the farm, Müller is overcome by zeal for grander schemes. 
> "We must get away from all these small-scale projects, 
> away from development policy of previous decades, and strike out in a new direction." 
> He had already told Germany's biggest tabloid Bild 
> what he had in mind before he embarked on his Africa trip. 
> *The German development minister wants a Marshall Plan for Africa*.


(Ya! Vee Vill MAKE DEM!!! Sig Heil Fritz  )

*George Marshall: US Army Chief of Staff during World War II*


Aug. 12, 2016
►*UN approves robust peace force in South Sudan*
('robust'.. ha ha... don't cha jus LOVE IT?? 4,000 more... will join the 17,000 other 'peacekeepers' in S. Sudan)



Can I cut to the chase? It's all about the resources of the 'dark continent'. My 'point' is...
they use the SAME tactics: Destabilize... then: come in with 'Security' and 'Humanitarian Relief'...
install the 'puppet gov' (like Libya).... *and never (really) leave*.

Russia knows this. Assad knows this.
Their 'Peace Plans' and 'Humanitarian Relief' are nothing more
than 'methodology' to 'freeze' chaos & conflict in place and Balkanize.
I realize I'm preaching mostly to the choir..
just wanted to toss in Africa.

The a$$holes are EVERYWHERE.

----------


## osan

> Very childish and emotional response to TWOMP.



Oh look everyone, proof by assertion, followed by -rep.  Quickly! Someone call an ambulance... I've been wounded...

Mr. Pot calls Mr. Kettle black.  

I may be mistaken, but I would bet twomp can fend for himself and is in no need for your self-important interventions on his behalf.


If he wants to have at me, I am sure he will speak up.

----------


## goldenequity

RAW Ukraine War from Donbass July 2016

----------


## AngryCanadian

> *AFRICOM*
> 
> They specifically (now) 
> are focusing on AFRICA... ALL of it.
> Pentagon 'claims' to have *only 1 base*... in ALL of Africa
> that's right... if you 'push' them... they'll 'admit' to about 15-16 more. (look it up.)
> 
> *The TRUTH is:* there's LOTS and they're very 'useful'
> to our covert plans to 'do our thing'... yunno.. 'what we do'...
> ...


Russia and Assad know that the UN is nothing more then a fraud. And only wants more wars.

----------


## goldenequity

> Pentagon is STILL agressing and STILL using the same lies.... 
> it (just) did the SAME damnable thing using N. Korea as the 'excuse'
> and put the THAAD missile system into Russia and China's 'back yard'
> using S. Korea.
> 
> THAAD's 'floor' is like *12KM* and it's 'high altitude' ceiling is like *25KM*....
> anything outside of that 'range' it can't hit.
> *ALL of N. Korea's ballistic missiles operate to a MAX of about 7.5-8KM*.
> 
> ...


►*Shaved heads in South Korea signal protest against missile shield*
(It just 'paints' S. Korea w/ a huge BULLEYE in the event of a Regional or Global East/West Nuclear exchange)



Hundreds of South Koreans have shaved their heads 
to protest a US missile shield they say will increase regional tensions. 
Seoul says the THAAD system will protect the country 
from North Korea's ballistic missiles. (which as above is total bs  )

----------


## Zippyjuan

US (or North Korea) will nuke South Korea because some people shaved their heads? Or by "East West" did you mean Russia and the US?  Is Russia planning a nuclear war? 




> a huge BULLEYE in the event of a Regional or Global East/West Nuclear exchange)

----------


## SewrRatt

> US (or North Korea) will nuke South Korea because some people shaved their heads? Or by "East West" did you mean Russia and the US?  *Is Russia planning a nuclear war?*


Nope, that would be the U.S.

----------


## goldenequity

Yes. People with shaved heads are always more vulnerable
to nuclear attack.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Nope, that would be the U.S.


I have seen no indications that the US would desire any such confrontation. I doubt the Russians would want that either.

----------


## SewrRatt

> I have seen no indications that the US would desire any such confrontation. I doubt the Russians would want that either.


If Russia were to build missile defense systems in Cuba that could intercept any ICBM fired from the United States, thereby destroying the doctrine of mutually assured destruction and enabling themselves to launch a nuclear attack on the U.S. without retaliation, would that be just fine with you?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> If Russia were to build missile defense systems in Cuba that could intercept any ICBM fired from the United States, thereby destroying the doctrine of mutually assured destruction and enabling themselves to launch a nuclear attack on the U.S. without retaliation, would that be just fine with you?


We don't have adequate anti- missile defenses to negate MAD either.  But Cuba would be a terrible place to try to put such a system.  Given the shape of the Earth and the geographic locations of the US and Russia any ICBM attacks between the two would send missiles northward- the shortest route.  Any anti- missile launched from Cuba would have no chance of intercepting a missile launched from US soil. 

Then no system can defend against submarine or aircraft launched nukes which can be fired from beyond the missile shields.  The shields are more symbolic between allies than militarily useful.

Russia is not worried anyways.  See next articles.

----------


## Zippyjuan

http://sputniknews.com/military/2016...ar-glider.html




> *Report: Russia's Hypersonic 7680MPH Nuclear Glider Armed With ICBMs Almost Ready*
> 
> The lethal hypersonic nuclear glider that looks to revolutionize defense aviation could travel the distance from* Moscow to London within 13 minutes and could penetrate NATOs missile defense system.*
> 
> After launching initial tests on Russia’s first futuristic glider last year as part of Russia’s Project 4202, the aircraft believed to be the Yu-74 is “ready for action” reports Britain’s Daily Star.
> 
> The glider can travel at a *speed of Mach 10 (7,680MPH or 12,3560kmh) and will reportedly be fit with RS-28 Sarmat intercontinental ballistic missiles* although details about the glider’s specifications remain top secret. In April, US military officials confirmed the existence of Russia’s deadly hypersonic glider.
> 
> Considered a first in a growing aviation arms race, both the US and China are now hurrying to develop comparable hypersonic gliders equipped with nuclear intercontinental ballistic missiles increasing the defense gap between the military superpowers and the rest of the world.


https://www.rt.com/news/340588-hyper...sarmat-tested/




> *Hypersonic warhead for future ICBM successfully tested in Russia – report*
> 
> Russian Strategic Missile Forces have conducted a successful intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM) launch, testing a hypersonic cruise vehicle, Interfax reported, citing a source familiar with the issue.
> The test launch was performed Tuesday using an RS-18A strategic ballistic missile (UR-100N, NATO designation SS-19 Stiletto) from a missile deployment area in the Orenburg Region, the source said, adding that the test was a success.
> 
> Russia’s Defense Ministry has neither denied nor confirmed the report.
> 
> All modern nuclear warheads are delivered on targets using ballistic trajectory that can be calculated, therefore such warheads could be intercepted.* Hypersonic warheads currently in design would be capable of maneuvering by yaw and pitch, eventually becoming impossible to intercept, thus making any existing and upcoming missile defense system impotent*.
> 
> The new warhead is likely to be readied for the upcoming RS-28 Sarmat heavy liquid-propelled ICBM, which is expected to enter testing later this year.

----------


## Zippyjuan

http://tass.ru/en/defense/874680




> *Russia developing new ICBMs capable of overcoming US missile shield — commander*
> 
> According to the official, *threats from the US missile defense system in Europe do not critically reduce combat capabilities of the Russian Strategic Missile Forces
> *
> 
> MOSCOW, May 10. /TASS/. Russia is developing new intercontinental ballistic missiles (ICBMs) *with special attention paid to their ability to penetrate the US missile shield*, Russia’s Strategic Missile Force (SMF) Commander Sergey Karakayev said on Tuesday.
> 
> Russia is currently carrying out active work on improving its means of overcoming the missile shield, he said.
> 
> ...

----------


## AZJoe

> I have seen no indications that the US would desire any such confrontation. I doubt the Russians would want that either.


Not the US, but Washington. Indicated only by just about everything Washington is doing and saying.

Washington is expanding its nuclear arsenal. Has planned a $1 trillion upgrade to its nuclear arsenal.  Has embraced a nuclear first strike as acceptable policy. Is advocating for the tactical use of nuclear weapons. Has unilaterally abandoned nuclear treaties like the 2001 Washington annulment of the anti-ABM treaty. Refuses to abide by the Geneva Convention. Secretary Ash calling for the quadrupling of Washington armaments in Europe. Is taking every tactical action that would be preparation for a nuclear first strike such as pushing missiles right up against Russias border. Placing intercept missiles around Russias border while at the same time upgrading its own nuclear arsenal with a planned additional $1 trillion allocated. Has been pushing NATO right up to Russias borders. Has been fostering regime change, or funding terrorists, or outright bombing and invading nations friendly and trading with Russia. Implementation of the doctrine of preemptive warfare. Feeding outright lies to the public to the public to foster approval for preemptive invasions and bombings and occupations and war. Pressuring other nations to cut trade and ties with Russia. Sail intelligence ship and airplanes along Russias border. Send nuclear armed missile carrying ships off Russias coast. Spewing a continuous and never ending stream of propaganda, disinformation, false blame, accusation, negative spin and rabid vilification. ...

But hey, dont let reality impede on any Washington faith based statolatry worshipping delusions.

http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2014/...ck-russia.html
http://usawatchdog.com/u-s-has-plans...craig-roberts/
http://www.strategic-culture.org/new...d-war-iii.html
http://www.counterpunch.org/2016/04/...gainst-russia/

----------


## goldenequity

> Russia is not worried anyways.  See next articles.


They *ARE* worried.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Not the US, but Washington. Indicated only by just about everything Washington is doing and saying.
> 
> Washington is expanding its nuclear arsenal. Has planned a $1 trillion upgrade to its nuclear arsenal.  Has embraced a nuclear first strike as acceptable policy. Is advocating for the “tactical” use of nuclear weapons. Has unilaterally abandoned nuclear treaties like the 2001 Washington annulment of the anti-ABM treaty. Refuses to abide by the Geneva Convention. Secretary Ash calling for the quadrupling of Washington armaments in Europe. Is taking every tactical action that would be preparation for a nuclear first strike such as pushing missiles right up against Russia’s border. Placing intercept missiles around Russia’s border while at the same time upgrading its own nuclear arsenal with a planned additional $1 trillion allocated. Has been pushing NATO right up to Russia’s borders. Has been fostering regime change, or funding terrorists, or outright bombing and invading nations friendly and trading with Russia. Implementation of the doctrine of preemptive warfare. Feeding outright lies to the public to the public to foster approval for preemptive invasions and bombings and occupations and war. Pressuring other nations to cut trade and ties with Russia. Sail intelligence ship and airplanes along Russia’s border. Send nuclear armed missile carrying ships off Russia’s coast. Spewing a continuous and never ending stream of propaganda, disinformation, false blame, accusation, negative spin and rabid vilification. ...
> 
> But hey, don’t let reality impede on any Washington faith based statolatry worshipping delusions.
> 
> http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2014/...ck-russia.html
> http://usawatchdog.com/u-s-has-plans...craig-roberts/
> http://www.strategic-culture.org/new...d-war-iii.html
> http://www.counterpunch.org/2016/04/...gainst-russia/


Both sides are upgrading weapons (as I showed- Russia has been leading the upgrades- US just announced their intent to upgrade- haven't started yet).  Who has more today? 



That $1 trillion figure?  That is over the next *30 YEARS*. That is only $33 billion a year.  One B2 bomber is over $1 billion. 



> at an estimated cost of $1 trillion* over three decades*


http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/2016/07...eapons-arsenal

US forces in Europe are one quarter of what they were at the peak of the Cold War- 100,000 vs 400,000.  




> Spewing a continuous and never ending stream of propaganda, disinformation, false blame, accusation, negative spin and rabid vilification. ...


Yes- I do see that happening here.

----------


## Todd

Ukraine has the first major government ties to fascism since the middle of the 20th century.

http://original.antiwar.com/justin/2...inian-fascism/

http://stopimperialism.org/ukraine-r...ascism-europe/

http://www.globalresearch.ca/the-u-s...kraine/5371554

there's zero evidence Putin want's any part of that Shat.

----------


## Zippyjuan

I don't think Putin wanted all of Ukraine. At least not yet- he may change his mind in the future.  He definitely wanted Crimea which was important strategically to Russia (their bases there) and he wanted access to that base so they carved out a land corridor to it.

----------


## UWDude

> Yes, you are missing quite a lot.
> 
> First and aside note. You say "those bastards" starved at least 6-8 million Ukrainians. To try to stereotype modern Russians for Stalin's actions 90 years ago actions is irrational collectivist _racism_.






> You just assassinated yourself with the apparently gratuitous use of that word.  I read no further.  Infer from that anything you wish - you will still probably be wrong.


You've said before that Russians are animals and you'd be happy to see them all dead.  I'll dig it up, if you want me to, so you can't weasel out of your words or say it was out of context.  You straight said it.

----------


## osan

> You've said before that Russians are animals and you'd be happy to see them all dead.  I'll dig it up, if you want me to, so you can't weasel out of your words or say it was out of context.  You straight said it.


So?

----------


## AZJoe

> *Russia developing new ICBMs capable of overcoming US missile shield — commander*


Well Duhhh! That's what happens when you surround a nation's borders with missiles and bases, and your leaders continue to foster a non-stop stream of belligerent threats. Maybe instead of war and escalation and threats and regime change and sanctions and lies and force, the world would be better served by trying a little peace and trade and commerce.

----------


## osan

> Russia and Assad know that the UN is nothing more then a fraud. And only wants more wars.


While true, the Russians' hands are not exactly clean either.  Few are.

The thirst for conquest, pillage, and purveyance of tyranny is limitless in some human beings.  Couple that with the artificially augmented faculties of fear, greed, stupidity, and laziness in most of the rest and the stage is set for very long term misery for all but the elite.

BTW, I watched some snippet of a video yesterday referring to Rothschilds.  I have two questions: they were cited as holding $500 Trillion in assets - is that true and how would such a figure be calculated if they are so secretive?  The more salient question revolves around the claim that the only two central banks in the world not under their control are North Korea and Iran.  What about Russia?  I cannot imagine Putin would stand for such an arrangement, implying that either the claim is untrue or even Putin bows to Rothschild will.

Anyone?

----------


## osan

> Well Duhhh! That's what happens when you surround a nation's borders with missiles and bases, and your leaders continue to foster a non-stop stream of belligerent threats. Maybe instead of war and escalation and threats and regime change and sanctions and lies and force, the world would be better served by trying a little *peace and trade* and commerce.


Perish the thought!  

Theye have no apparent interest in such circumstances at this time.  Were the world to become peaceful and even marginally prosperous, Theire grip on things would slip.  I have no idea if any of the alien crash stories are true, but if they were the government response of hushing it makes perfect sense in the context of madmen wanting it all for themselves.  If the presence of aliens were fact and the public knew, people would be looking upward, so to speak, rather than toward DC or wherever, diminishing Theire status and position.  I do not think that Theye are in much mood for that arrangement, regardless whether the source of diminution be aliens or anything else.

Therefore, keeping people off-balance with wars and rumors of wars would seem to me to suit Theire purposes nicely.  But to what end?  The whole Dr. Evil act doesn't rise to the standard of childishness, so what drives them to it?  Theye may well be literally mad.  But then if you consider all the yak from the steam vent (UN) about the need to greatly reduce the population, perhaps Theye are simply stalling for time until a reliable means of culling down the population is devised.  Just guessing here, of course. Besides, methinks such a drastic cull as is implied in the UN Agenda 21 documentation would have to be very carefully managed for several reasons.  The potential for plague in the wake of a mass die off would likely threaten whoever remained.  Too rapid and uncontrolled a cull would also threaten to send us all back into the stone-age.  We still need people to manufacture most of the things I am sure even Theye consume.  Perhaps Theye await sufficient advances in automation and robotics before they kill us off?  Again, just speculation.

----------


## AZJoe

Zippyjuan, again always rushing to defend the neocon agenda. 




> Both sides are upgrading weapons (as I showed- Russia has been leading the upgrades- US just announced their intent to upgrade- haven't started yet).  Who has more today?





Yes, when you surround a nation with missiles and bases around its borders; When you expand a military alliance directly up to its borders; When you propagate, fund precipitate the overthrow of elected governments along its borders; when you constantly implement a propaganda campaign against the nation and make threats of military force  --- what would be the logical, rational completely predictable response. Of course they will beef up their defense. You are forcing them to do so. By comparison to the US's actions, Russia has exercised extreme restraint. Had the roles been reversed, Washington would have already invaded another ten countries and be occupying each. 





> That $1 trillion figure?  That is over the next *30 YEARS*. That is only $33 billion a year.  One B2 bomber is over $1 billion.


Sure, what's another planned $1 trillion if you spread it over three decades. Using Washington budget planning proposals that should equate to at least $10 trillion after thirty years of actual Washington MIC spending boondoggles. 

And of course is highly justified because the most indebted, bankrupt government  on the planet (not to mention in the running for corrupt, aggressive, power hungry) being able to annihilate every human life on the planet five times over just doesn't seem like enough now does it. Such a "responsible" government ought to be able to kill every human life at least ten or twenty times over, right?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> While true, the Russians' hands are not exactly clean either.  Few are.
> 
> The thirst for conquest, pillage, and purveyance of tyranny is limitless in some human beings.  Couple that with the artificially augmented faculties of fear, greed, stupidity, and laziness in most of the rest and the stage is set for very long term misery for all but the elite.
> 
> BTW, I watched some snippet of a video yesterday referring to Rothschilds.  I have two questions:* they were cited as holding $500 Trillion in assets* - is that true and how would such a figure be calculated if they are so secretive?  The more salient question revolves around the claim that the only two central banks in the world not under their control are North Korea and Iran.  What about Russia?  I cannot imagine Putin would stand for such an arrangement, implying that either the claim is untrue or even Putin bows to Rothschild will.
> 
> Anyone?


The total value of all the assets in the entire world are estimated to be less than half of that total.   This should tell you something about the reliability of the "report". 

http://waitbutwhy.com/2014/03/combin...lth-world.html




> What would happen if you sold everything you own, liquidated any investments you have, paid off all of your debts, and withdrew whatever cash you have in bank accounts?
> 
> Youd be standing on the street naked, with nowhere to go, holding a bunch of cash, and people would be looking at you.
> 
> holding all your net worth
> 
> And whatever cash you were holding would be your net worth.
> 
> Okay now, imagine that everyone else in the world does that too (just pretend that makes sense), and all the people of the world, naked and holding their wealth in cash, come together and throw their wealth into a big pile together. How much money would be in that pile?
> ...

----------


## UWDude

> The total value of all the assets in the entire world are estimated to be less than half of that total.   This should tell you something about the reliability of the "report". 
> 
> http://waitbutwhy.com/2014/03/combin...lth-world.html


that's not counting debt.

If somebody owes me $5 million, but I only have $20 in my wallet...

----------


## osan

> that's not counting debt.
> 
> If somebody owes me $5 million, but I only have $20 in my wallet...


Correct.  Accounting 101 - if you owe me $5MM, that is $5MM in my asset column and $5MM in your liability entries.

But is there $259 trillion worth of debt?  I have no idea.  USA has to be the largest debtor nation, I would imagine.  That's "only" $17T.

----------


## UWDude

> Correct.  Accounting 101 - if you owe me $5MM, that is $5MM in my asset column and $5MM in your liability entries.
> 
> But is there $259 trillion worth of debt?  I have no idea.  USA has to be the largest debtor nation, I would imagine.  That's "only" $17T.

----------


## osan

> 


Depressing and perhaps scary, but not surprising.  

It is like the biggest bowling pin in the universe... just sitting there, waiting for the ball.

----------


## goldenequity

*some smoldering updates....*

Storm Bringer ‏@StormBringer15 18 min.
*#BREAKING NAF claim to have destroyed completely a UAF command post in #Popasnya area > all KIA there
#ukraine #nato*

marqs ‏@MarQs__ 3 min.
Ukrainian positions in #Stanytsia_Luhanska are under fire right now

marqs ‏@MarQs__ 7 min.
#Donetsk: Outgoing artillery fire can be heard and also reports of incoming fire

marqs ‏@MarQs__ 7 min.
#Horlivka: Usual battles are ongoing

marqs ‏@MarQs__ 8 min.
#Mariinka under heavy artillery fire

marqs ‏@MarQs__ 15 min.
Incoming fire at #Donetsk Petrovskyi district, people hiding in cellars

marqs ‏@MarQs__ 18 min.
In #Mariinka a house was hit by shells and is on fire

English Lugansk ‏@loogunda 15 min.
22:06 #Donetsk @666_mancer Fr/#Donetsk tow/Marinka-#Starobesheve at least 3 tracked vehicles went

Conflict News ‏@Conflicts 15 min.
UKRAINE: Reports of fighting in multiple areas across the front-lines in #Ukraine tonight.

Storm Bringer ‏@StormBringer15 2 min.
#Breaking Ukr sources report movement of NAF tanks or SP artillery in #Dokuchaevsk area
#ukraine #donbas #nato #maidan

shinobi ‏@shinobi22427722 3 min.
BREAKING #reports are coming in that in #donetsk and in #lugansk troops are massing in full combat gear !! #dnr #russia #mariupol

Mikhail D. ‏@Eire_QC 6 min.
Fighting stopped in #Marinka - Quiet. #Ukraine

marqs ‏@MarQs__ 4 h
Looks like mobilization is ongoing in #Luhansk. Same reports coming from #Donetsk.

Mikhail D. ‏@Eire_QC 4 hod.
#Rovenki, #Luhansk - Notable number of people in gears with backpacks heading towards the enrolment bureau. #Ukraine

Maurice Schleepen ‏@MauriceSchleepe 5 min.
Breaking #Zaitsevo,#Gorlovka under #Ukraine junta attack with the use of tanks and mortars.

Gregor Peter ‏@L0gg0l 21 min.
UKRAINE COMMAND POST HIT IN MARIINKA -- WITNESSES

Conflict News ‏@Conflicts 2 min.
PHOTOS: Alleged images of a fire in #Maryinka #Ukraine following shelling tonight. - @Liveuamap / @hyeva_maryinka

marqs ‏@MarQs__ 46 sek.
In #Dokuchaevsk, pro Russians are moving military hardware

Mikhail D. ‏@Eire_QC 24 min.
#Marinka: Battle has restarted now. #Ukraine

Mikhail D. ‏@Eire_QC 23 min.
#Volnovakha - Well heard hammerings. #Ukraine

Mikhail D. ‏@Eire_QC 17 min.
#Petrovka district again - Incomings #Donetsk

Vlad ‏@okkupant186 15 min.
#NAF units stationed near/in #Zaitsevo are under intense #BMP and #tank fire from #ukr forces as we speak. #NAF is countering actively

Storm Bringer ‏@StormBringer15 8 min
#Breaking
Marina Kharkova reports> NAF had to retreat from a height in #Zaitsevo due to fire & losses > it is still neutral, but
#Gorlovka

Vlad ‏@okkupant186 12 min.
#Donetsk petrovsky district had shells incoming not to long ago. #NAF is working hard on counter battery. #DPR #Novorossiya

Maurice Schleepen ‏@MauriceSchleepe 15 min.
Breaking #Donetsk #Trudovskie region Under heavy #Ukraine junta attack with the use of heavy artillery.

marqs ‏@MarQs__ 1 min.
Still very powerful outgoing artillery salvos from #Donetsk

----------


## Zippyjuan

> that's not counting debt.
> 
> If somebody owes me $5 million, but I only have $20 in my wallet...


If you have $5 million in debt, somebody else has $5 million in assets to loan you that money.  If you and I have $20 between us- $10 apiece- our net assets are $20.  If I loan you $10, you have $10 debt but our total net assets is still $20. Loaning it to you only changed who was holding it.

----------


## TheCount

> People in Crimea have a right to choose which country they belong to and they have chosen to be apart of Russia and now a few years after, they are still are satisfied with that choice despite what you think.


I agree that they have the the right to choose, but am skeptical of the results of votes and polling in an occupied territory.

----------


## twomp

> The response of one with nothing better.  Tough guys like you make me chuckle because you would never speak to me face to face in such a manner, if not because your mammy taught you better about manners but failed to train you in the lure of the keyboard WRT to abandoning one's manners, then because your mouth would find discretion as the better part of valor in the presence of a man with a 1911 on his hip.  It is a phenomenon I have observed for many decades now - I've even seen it in action directly once or twice where some big mouth is running it up to the point they notice the weapon, at which point the eyes get big, the mouth shuts as quickly as a deluge valve, and the legs take a reflexive step to the rear.
> 
> Talk all you like if it pleases you.  Makes no matter to me, but just know that some of us see what the words and their tone reveal more deeply.
> 
> Be well.  Be happy.  Be free.
> 
> Now, as to the actual point you made - we are in agreement, at least partly.  Crimea has the right to determine as you assert... assuming there is an agreeable definition of "Crimea".  You make a point, but go only part way with it.  What about all the subdivisions within Crimea?  Have they not the right to autodiathism (self-determination)?  At one level you make the right point, yet fail in the precise same manner at another level.  I'm all for autodiathism, but at the atomic level, i.e., the individual.  There _is_ no "Crimea" in the political sense, just as there is no "Russia" or "America".  There are only people - individual human beings.  The rest is conceptual noise.
> 
> Therefore, the secession of "Crimea" is every bit as invalid as Ukraine's claim to that territory, as well as "Crimea's" decision to become part of "Russia".  It is all bull$#@! and the vast majority of people buy into it because they cannot separate themselves from these most fundamental presuppositions about the structure of reality.  Nation-states are arbitrary nonsense wherein some people assume "authority" over the rest, the latter most often lackadaisically laying back and saying "any hole you want, just don't hurt me too much".
> ...


Oh please. Internet tough guy. Act all tough on the internet like I am supposed to be scared? Soooo scaryyy!! Please spare me your idiotic threats and ramblings. You take 4 paragraphs to say something that can be said in a couple sentences and you sound stupid along the way. Talk about going off on a tangent. If that were a sport, you'd be a gold medalist. Probably the greatest of all time.

As for Crimea, the residents had a choice of Ukraine or Russia and they OVERWHELMINGLY chose Russia and years later they are still standing by that decision. I know you being the internet tough guy that you are, you would probably go out guns blazing but the folks there in Crimea are most like normal rational people and not internet philosophers and decided to go with what would be the best for them. Hard to understand for someone like you to understand I know.

----------


## twomp

> I agree that they have the the right to choose, but am skeptical of the results of votes and polling in an occupied territory.


And why is it that you are skeptical? Because the MSM said so? Here is a GALLUP poll conducted a year AFTER the referendum.




> Kenneth Rapoza ,   CONTRIBUTOR
> I cover business and investing in emerging markets.  
> 
> Opinions expressed by Forbes Contributors are their own.
> The U.S and European Union may want to save Crimeans from themselves. But the Crimeans are happy right where they are.
> 
> One year after the annexation of the Ukrainian peninsula in the Black Sea, poll after poll shows that the locals there — be they Ukrainians, ethnic Russians or Tatars are mostly all in agreement: life with Russia is better than life with Ukraine.
> 
> Little has changed over the last 12 months.  Despite huge efforts on the part of Kiev, Brussels, Washington and the Organization for Security and Cooperation in Europe, the bulk of humanity living on the Black Sea peninsula believe the referendum to secede from Ukraine was legit.  At some point, the West will have to recognize Crimea’s right to self rule. Unless we are all to believe that the* locals polled by Gallup and GfK* were done so with FSB bogey men standing by with guns in their hands.
> ...


http://www.forbes.com/sites/kenrapoz.../#584b6bb45951

----------


## AuH20

When the Anglo-American establishment starts moving offensive missile systems up to the front door of Russia, well you know what lies ahead................

----------


## Snowball

I don't know how many of you have been following *Russell Texas Bentley* since he 
took it upon himself to fight for the Donetsk Republic back in 2014, but he's an 
American veteran who has been living there ever since, he's done much in the way 
of fighting to defend Donbass, charity, and now trying to speak more to stop the war 
but this latest message is chilling because he says he's heard a rumor that war is coming 
in late August. 
Russell has a website of his own you can look up, and a you tube channel. I was first 
made aware of him via Rense interviews.

----------


## goldenequity

Bentley is awesome.... EXACTLY what is needed.
words = action. great post.

----------


## goldenequity

*Epilogue: Putin: Russia will not cut off relations with Ukraine after Kiev's plot in Crimea*
(again Russia showing restraint despite 2 deaths and planned sabotage and Kiev lying/denying)

----------


## goldenequity

Only in Kiev






=======================

Russian Market ‏@russian_market 31 minH 31 minutos
Ukraine Says Gazprom Cuts Transit Again as Nord Stream Online: 
pressure at key border point 53.5 atm vs min. 60 atm due in contract - Blmbrg

Storm Bringer ‏@StormBringer15  17 min.
#BREAKING IMF Funds for #Ukraine: Further IMF bailout for Ukraine delayed (again)
#poroshenko #donbas #groisman #eu
More free money for the criminals in Kiev

----------


## goldenequity

*Just another night of Minsk 2 peace violations* exchanging fire
Battle in Shyrokyno, the night of 22-23 august 2016

----------


## goldenequity

*Ukraine*

Givi ‏@MikhailTolstyk  23. 8.
"#*Russian invasion of #Ukraine" Undeniable proof!*
(take one.... ACTION!)



-------------------

NedoUkranka ‏@ValLisitsa  3 h
*Alexander Zuckerman, 32, handcuffed, beaten and shot dead in his front yard, where he slept in his car after an argument with his wife.*

NedoUkranka ‏@ValLisitsa  3 h
*Two bullets in the heart, point-blank.
Police fled, leaving the handcuffed body of the father of two in a puddle.*



NedoUkranka ‏@ValLisitsa  3 hod.
*Riots erupt, as so-called "New" Ukrainian police, US-trained, brutally murders a man in front of his wife and kids.*

NedoUkranka ‏@ValLisitsa  3 h
*Six policemen taken into custody, the crowds gather, ready to lynch them.*




====================

*Independence day in Lviv:* (w. Ukraine near Polish border)

----------


## silverhandorder

Ukraine claimed it is ready to take on Yasinovataya, a DNR town.

Russia mobilized southern command as a warning.

----------


## SewrRatt

So to celebrate independence day they have half naked women pole-dancing in front of a bunch of kids?

----------


## silverhandorder

> So to celebrate independence day they have half naked women pole-dancing in front of a bunch of kids?


I don't take it against them. The country is so $#@!ed that people hardly care about anything. They are just trying to survive this hell. There are a lot of crazies on the streets and reprimanding them could mean your life. So people just ignore $#@! like this no matter how ridiculous.

----------


## twomp

> So to celebrate independence day they have half naked women pole-dancing in front of a bunch of kids?


LOL!! I am wondering what is going on with those pictures? Are they celebrating? Are they on the brink of war? Let's bring out the strippers just in case!

----------


## goldenequity

Best Health 4 You ‏@besthealthyou 6 hod.
*Pro #Nazi thugs from #Svoboda destroyed the store of Hasidic Jews in Uman. 
The radicals attacked the Jews with pepper spray. It looked like pogroms.
*

----------


## goldenequity

The hits keep comin...

►*Dramatic viral combat photo from eastern Ukraine ‘clearly staged’ – war photographer to RT* 



(baby carriage is a nice touch  )

----------


## goldenequity

ISS pic / Russia-Crimea - Kerch Strait Bridge Progress

----------


## goldenequity

*Shadowy Ex-DARPA Head Becomes Consultant to Ukraine's Military Industry
*
Anthony Tether

(a little golden parachute eh Tony?)

=======================

Enrico Ivanov‏@Russ_Warrior 42 min.
*G20: President #Putin has officially refused to meet #Poroshenko, Normandy Format has de facto ended.*

----------


## goldenequity

John Delacour ‏@JohnDelacour  1 hod.
#*Ukraine has sold the unique An-225 “Mriya” and all its technical specs to #China*
—@CCTV (Coupsters & Oligarchs bankrupting the country, selling off National assets.. )



*THIS article says ownership 'rights' stay w/ Ukraine.*

----------


## osan

> Oh please. Internet tough guy. Act all tough on the internet like I am supposed to be scared?


Your reading comprehension appears to be challenged.

And using someone else's words as if they were your own.  How gauche.  How declass.




> Please spare me your idiotic threats and ramblings.


I also see that your threat assessment skills are nothing to write home about.




> You take 4 paragraphs to say something that can be said in a couple sentences and you sound stupid along the way. Talk about going off on a tangent. If that were a sport, you'd be a gold medalist. Probably the greatest of all time.


And yet you take the time to respond.  All hail rocket surgery.

I find it amusing to note how you seem to seek out my posts for your invective.  Have you nothing better to do with your time?

----------


## twomp

> Your reading comprehension appears to be challenged.
> 
> And using someone else's words as if they were your own.  How gauche.  How declass.
> 
> 
> 
> I also see that your threat assessment skills are nothing to write home about.
> 
> 
> ...


I find it amusing that you think so highly of yourself. Do you think that you are some sort of internet celebrity or something? Making threats like some internet tough guy as if anyone would be scared. Then you think that I seek out your posts? Look who started this thread dumb dumb. I'm just replying to your idiotic ramblings. Throwing out a lifeline and pulling you back to reality before you float too far away in your mind.

I bet you are a Trump supporter. The dumb dumbs on these forums usually are Trump supporters.

----------


## goldenequity

Russian Market ‏@russian_market 2m2 minutes ago
►*Donetsk says it's opening first 'consulate' in EU in Czech Rep that doesn't officially recognize it.*

Enrico Ivanov‏@Russ_Warrior  7 min.
►#*DNR representative office opened in #CzechRepublic.*
Via @Dnr_news 



*Grand Opening / Press Conference Q&A*




complete w/ protest outside...

----------


## osan

> I find it amusing that you think so highly of yourself. Do you think that you are some sort of internet celebrity or something? Making threats like some internet tough guy as if anyone would be scared. Then you think that I seek out your posts? Look who started this thread dumb dumb. I'm just replying to your idiotic ramblings. Throwing out a lifeline and pulling you back to reality before you float too far away in your mind.
> 
> I bet you are a Trump supporter. The dumb dumbs on these forums usually are Trump supporters.


I've not threatened you at any time, in any manner whatsoever.  You are a liar and/or a fool.

Now away with you and onto my ignore list as member #2.  Smile, you've been promoted!

----------


## goldenequity

Russian Market ‏@russian_market 3m3 minutes ago
*USA adds Russian highway and bridge construction firms to sanctions list. #Crimea*
(building the Kerch Strait Bridge see *HERE*)

Russian Market ‏@russian_market 3m3 minutes ago
*USA IMPOSES SANCTIONS AGAINST GAZPROM SUBSIDIARIES* - LIFE.RU
(US trying to sabotage TurkStream & NordStream 2)

*US treasury expands sanctions against Russia*





More Sanctions? Now?

*So...*
You ask yourself Why? *Why in the World would the Empire do this*... especially NOW?
Lots of reasons... none of them good... among them.. *here's my top 3:*
1. The elections. More Russophobia = more Hillary votes. The US Treasury is stumping for Hillary. Not surprised... R U?
2. Sending a 'message' to Europe: Don't even THINK about your own national interests/weakening the alliance... you've be bought & paid for.
3.* War.* They want one. A hot one. A big one. *Why?* To cover up the Economic collapse that's coming like a freight train.
Want DOOM?
Go *HERE* 
(ha... annndddd it's GONE!! not surprised. biggest collection of economic utubes I'd seen in a LONG time. Bye-bye  )

----------


## goldenequity

Kiev:


*Ukrainian TV Inter attacked and arsoned by a group of people who accused Inter of being "pro-russian"*
*MORE:* https://twitter.com/TomekMaciejczuk




> Some journalists believe that the evening news program, 
> which was about to expose “massive corruption in the trafficking of precious stones in Western Ukraine,” 
> might be the reason behind the attack.




►*Ukrainian TV Attack Impossible ‘Without Backing of High-Ranking Officials’*





> a group of young men had been detained by the police after arson attack against Inter TV and then released

----------


## Ender

This is NOT rocket science.

The US/NATO was behind the coup.

Crimea overwhelmingly voted to go back to Russia.

The West is making it look like Russia is at fault.

Got it?

Ah, well- maybe it IS rocket science.

----------


## goldenequity

Thousands of protesters rallied outside the Verkhovna Rada in Kiev 
as Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko delivered his annual address to parliament, Tuesday.

----------


## goldenequity

*One of Ukraine's largest TV channels set on fire, under siege after claims of pro-Moscow bias*

----------


## goldenequity

*Graham is back in Crimea so he decided to troll Kiev border guards little bit.* 
(If you followed the Ukraine Civil War you'll remember Graham Phillips)




*Now has [ENG] subs*

----------


## goldenequity

Givi ‏@MikhailTolstyk 7 hod.
►#*Yaroslavl region residents have noticed APC's painted in UN colors moving towards the Ukrainian border with #Donbas. 
This is from the Russian side not Ukrainian side.*
(I've heard / know nothing. All 'monitoring' in the past was done by OSCE bureaucrats with clipboards in passenger vehicles and was a complete joke.)
(I've seen the globalists use them in N. Africa - Sudan.... using them as part of *'robust' peace keeping troops* .
Do they think the nazi 'volunteer' battalions are just going to let some 'blue helmets' get in between them and their blood lust / revenge against the Donbass separatists???)









===============

What a coincidence...

Last night:
►*In Ivano-Frankvivsk OSCE car was burned down:*
http://newsdaily.org.ua/post/109135
(Looks like svoboda type actions)






===========================

The only logical explanation... is some kind of effort 
to set up a wide enough 'buffer zone'... like 7-8km either side...
to push back and stop the nightly artillery shelling.

It's not like it hasn't been tried/suggested before.
No wonder it's coming in from the E. Ukraine side...
This ought to be interesting.

----------


## goldenequity

Sept. 8, 2016




> ►*The US Pentagon and Ukraine signed an agreement on military cooperation
> *
> 
> 
> ►*Pentagon: US to improve Ukraine’s Neo-Nazi military capabilities
> *
> 
> 
> ►*Ex-commander of the Armed forces of the US became the adviser of the Defence Ministry of Ukraine Poltorak*
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Autonomous Transnistria to Federate?





> ►*Transnistria'n Shevchuk issues order on preparation for accession to Russian Federation* 
> 
> ►*Transnistria's legislation will be adapted to #Russia's Law in the next months" - President Y. Shevchuk*
> 
> ►*Moldova rejects call for Transnistria to join Russia*
> 
> ►*Kremlin doesn't know what caused Transnistria decision to prepare to join Russian Federation*
> 
> ►*Transnistria launched process to join Russia, Kremlin says it's independent decision, they were not aware* 
> ...



=========================

Caucasus Military Drill 2016




> *Kavkaz 2016 military drills test latest Russian missile systems* (Caucasus /Caspian Region) 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Final stage of the strategic exercise "Caucasus-2016"* 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


======================

*Donbas Militia commander reports 528 ceasefire violations by Kiev forces over last week
*

----------


## goldenequity

Ukraine:




> ►*Ukraine’s Antonov halts production in 2016 due to lack of Russian parts*
> 
> 
> 
> Givi ‏@MikhailTolstyk 1 hod.
> ►*SWAT demonstrations #Donetsk People's Republic #Donbass #DPR*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

*DPR Alexandrovka. Under snipers fire* [ENG] subs / Full scr

----------


## goldenequity

*COMPLETE REUTERS HOGWASH:* *Germany and France see fresh momentum from Ukraine ceasefire* 

=======================

*Just from last night...*

marqs ‏@MarQs__ 16 min.
*Shelling in eastern #Ukraine last night until late night. There was very strong artillery fire from #Donetsk. Outskirts & #Avdeevka hit.*

marqs ‏@MarQs__ 15 min.
*And there are already reports this early morning of machine guns and mortars firing at #Avdeevka*

marqs ‏@MarQs__ 7 hod.
*BREAKING: Heavy shelling in multiple places in eastern #Ukraine tonight including heavy artillery and Grad-P attacks*

marqs ‏@MarQs__ 7 hod.
*Fighting is reported from e.g. east of #Mariupol, #Donetsk, #Avdeevka, #Horlivka, #Debaltseve area*

Mikhail D. ‏@Eire_QC 7 hod.
*Again artillery shell arrivals in #Avdiivka, 00:58 AM, #Ukraine
*
Storm Bringer ‏@StormBringer15 5 min.
#BREAKING *NO CEASEFIRE DUE TO HEAVY SHELLING 01:20. #Donetsk. / #Avdiivka direction: fighting with heavy artillery was continuing. #ukraine*

Storm Bringer ‏@StormBringer15 5 sek.
#BREAKING *In #Gorlovka area #Ukraine also suppoted the ceasefire offer WITH HEAVY ARTILLERY #nato #osce #donbas #eu*

Maurice Schleepen ‏@MauriceSchleepe 7 hod.
*Breaking #Kuibyshevsky district of #Donetsk under #Ukraine junta attack with the use of heavy artillery.*

Mikhail D. ‏@Eire_QC 8 hod.
*Heavy salvos have started again in #Gorlovka 00:35 AM, #Ukraine*

Enrico Ivanov‏@Russ_Warrior  32 min.
*2 houses damaged as result of latest Ukrop shellings on northern suburbs of #Gorlovka #DNR*

Patrick Lancaster ‏@PLnewstoday  29 min.
*Many homes hit & civilians reported injured in Makiivka #DPR suburb of #Donetsk. In a night of heavy shelling. #Ukraine #War ceasefire is over*

marqs ‏@MarQs__  19 min.
*There was heavy artillery fire from #Makeevka all night. Locals say heaviest outgoing fire since a long time:*marqs Retweeted English 

Storm Bringer ‏@StormBringer15  5 min.
#*BREAKINGThe fire of the #Ukraine|an punishers in Zaitsevo damaged at least 10 houses, the village is completely de-energized#donbas #nato*

Storm Bringer ‏@StormBringer15  3 min.
#BREAKING * NAF report several WIAs with shrapnel and bullet wounded after mayhem last night* #donbas #ukraine #donetsk #gorlovka #nato #unsc

Storm Bringer ‏@StormBringer15  1 min.
#*Ukraine|ans are enjoying the truce. Last night in #Makiivka 4 people were wounded & 15 houses damaged by UAF artillery fire*#nato #donbas

Enrico Ivanov‏@Russ_Warrior  33 min.4 civilians wounded as result of last night's Ukrop shellings on #Makeevka. Outskirts of #Donetsk.#DNR

Conflict News ‏@Conflicts  29 min.
*UKRAINE: One Ukrainian soldier was killed and one wounded from 152mm artillery shelling in Zaitseve on Sep 13* - @uacrisis

Storm Bringer ‏@StormBringer15  13 min.
#BREAKING *Garbage emergency sitiation in #Lviv holds on* #ukraine #nato #osce #merkel #kiev #poroshenko #eu



Storm Bringer ‏@StormBringer15  21 hod.
#BREAKING *Smell of democracy EVERYWHERE in #Lviv. Export!! of garbage to #Nikolayev under discussion* #Ukraine #osce

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CsPLLLtWIAA1122.jpg:large




*Ukraine: At least six injured following overnight shelling in Makeevka - DPR* 




Storm Bringer ‏@StormBringer15  2 min.
#*BREAKING 18:19 #Donetsk /#Avdiivka industrial area: a battle with small arms, mortars, AGLs, RPG amid heavy UAF shelling* #ukraine #eu

English Lugansk ‏@loogunda  7m7 minutes ago
*18:47 #Mariupol    @Ivan_IvanUKR "F*cking wow, damn fighting near #Mariupol"* #donbasreports

Patrick Lancaster ‏@PLnewstoday 2 h
#BreakingNews #*Ukraine opened fire on center Dokuchajevsk hitting a school yard & Apt hours ago. Video report on way*

Patrick Lancaster ‏@PLnewstoday 1 hod.
#BreakingNews *In the last 24 hours #Ukraine has shelled 2 schools & many homes near #Donetsk.Video reports on way*

marqs @MarQs__ 3m3 minutes ago
BREAKING:* Intense artillery duel is ongoing in #Donetsk btw #Ukraine Armed Forces and DPR troops right now. #Avdeevka #Makeevka*

======================

UK FM Boris Johnson was there today ASSURING Porky & the Oligarchs of continued support of Britain.
While the Parliament is 'assuring itself' that 'NEVER AGAIN' 
will they get 'sucked into' another Western hegemon debacle 
like Iraq (Blair) and Libya (Cameron).
*Hilarious.* If they only knew..... 


http://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-ukr...KCN11K2K8?il=0

===============

*Clinton to meet with presidents of Egypt, Ukraine next week - campaign*

Democratic US presidential candidate Hillary Clinton will meet with Egyptian President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi and *Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko next week* at the United Nations General Assembly, her campaign said on Wednesday. She will also meet with other leaders, the campaign added. (Reuters)

----------


## goldenequity

Patrick Lancaster ‏@PLnewstoday 7 hod.
*#OSCE inspects #Makiivka homes shelled last night by #Ukraine forces. Witness claims #UA shelled her house.
*
(ENG SUBs) *OSCE inspects Makiivka homes shelled by Ukraine forces*

----------


## goldenequity

Storm Bringer @stormBringer15 2m2 minutes ago
#BREAKING
*HIGHEST ALERT near CP #Yasinovataya
UAF heavy armor advancing into neutral zone amid UAF heavy shelling*
#ukraine #donbas #nato

----------


## goldenequity

Sept. 21 - 

*DonaldTrump ignores invitation to meet  @poroshenko on sidelines of @UN General Assembly
Sputnik*



-----------

*Trump has no time to meet with Poroshenko*






> Donald Trump did not react to offer of the Petro Poroshenko to hold a meeting in New York. 
> Administration of the Ukrainian president reported about this deplorable news.
> 
> They used to send a request for a meeting to the UN General Assembly 
> and to the campaign team of the Republican presidential candidate 
> as well as to their competitors from the Democratic party.
> 
> As a result, ailing Hillary Clinton agreed upon the meeting (it took place yesterday), 
> while representatives of Trump ignored the request.

----------


## goldenequity

Sept 22, 2016..

*Joe Biden: Ukraine must reform or EU may lift Russia sanctions*






> Ukraine must make progress on promised economic and political reforms 
> or the EU could backtrack on sanctions it imposed on Russia 
> after the annexation of Ukraine’s Crimea peninsula in 2014, 
> U.S. Vice President Joe Biden warned on Wednesday, Reuters reported.


Do you realize how $#@!ed UP that is??? Do you!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!
It's the EPITOME of a global hegemon... they DESERVE each other... they really do.

----------


## goldenequity

fun from Ukraine:

Russian Market ‏@russian_market 4 min.
*Live on Ukrainian TV: One MP breaks #expensive car of another MP, 
asks on what money he got that car and leaves on BMW*

----------


## goldenequity

*U.S. House Approves Lethal Weaponry For Ukraine*




> Тhe bill, which passed unanimously on a voice vote on September 21, 
> is the latest effort by Ukraine's staunchest supporters in Washington 
> to bolster its military forces.


(Great... just great. Weapons for Saudis Weapons for NeoNazzis and Hillary in the driver seat. Got iodine? )

----------


## AZJoe

> *Joe Biden: Ukraine must reform or EU may lift Russia sanctions*


IF we weren't already in Bizarro World, than we have certainly just entered it now. 

Biden between the lines: "You must let us pillage your country even more. (Particularly me and my coke–head son Hunter Biden who is no longer satisfied being Director of your LNG company. We want more.) Or else we just might lift the sanctions that have devastated your economy."

----------


## goldenequity

*Moar Cartoons from the Rada!

Rage unleashed: Ukrainian brawler MP ambushes rival after debate* 




(Hell yeah.. Let's send these guys lethal arms!! )

----------


## goldenequity

BUMP

----------


## goldenequity

*Tonight, Typical Donetsk sitrep...*





*stay vigilant!*

----------


## Danke

> BUMP


One of the most creative bumps I think I have ever seen...

----------


## goldenequity

Not smart... ho boy.. pray for that dude.

*Storm Bringer ‏@StormBringer15 20 min.
#BREAKING
Brazilian volunteer Rafael Lusvarghi was detained by #Ukraine' SBU
#Footage
#nato #osce #donbas #donestk*

----------


## goldenequity

*Legendary Commander Motorola and the Sparta soldiers say 'hello'*

----------


## goldenequity

Lugansk







> Graham W Phillips ‏@GrahamWP_UK 12 min.
> *In #Lugansk this morning, a gathering of thousands in the city centre to protest against international military intervention in #Donbass
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm Bringer ‏@StormBringer15 9 min.
> ...





> Enrico Ivanov‏@Russ_Warrior 6 min.
> *Aftermath of Ukrop shellings on #Trudovskaya and Petrovsky district of #Donetsk.
> Another family lost its house.*





> *Ukraine Military exercise Airdrop
> This is what Humvee falling from sky looks like w/o parachute hahaha*





> Marcel Sardo ‏@marcelsardo 13 min.
> *Freako Right Sektor  Heroes of Ukraine  again attack old people, pensioners and mourners of victims of #Odessa |*





> TASS ‏@tassagency_en 15 min.
> *Kremlin does not confirm plans to hold Normandy Four summit on October 19*
> 
> (Putin declared Normandy format 'over' about a month ago)
> 
> *ISTANBUL, October 10 /TASS/.* Russian Presidents Press Secretary Dmitry Peskov 
> has said it would be premature to say that the "Normandy Four" summit will take place on October 19.
> 
> "We will tell you when we are ready for it," Peskov told journalists.
> ...


(Jean-Marc Ayrault is a bombastic prick.)

----------


## goldenequity

Minsk Dead (finally admitted. )





> *Ukraine's Klimkin Confirms Minsk Agreements Are Dead*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

SouthFront








> *Political Deadlock and Military Escalation in Donbass* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm Bringer ‏@StormBringer15  20 min.
> #BREAKING
> Another train was spotted hauling massive amounts of #Ukraine's military equipment for #Donbas war
> #nato

----------


## goldenequity

Minsk Dead, Not Buried, Rotting Still

(Ukraine SO corrupt, disloyal, unfaithful & clumsy... only the French lapdogs would believe the coupsters. Wat a sick, dangerous, lethal joke. )

----------


## goldenequity

Helicopter Downed by Donbass

(I've held this story till now.. TASS has picked it up. Happened on Thursday.)





> *Helicopter downed by Donbass militia reportedly had NATO instructors on board*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> TASS ‏@tassagency_en 9 min.
> *Blast occurs near OSCE office in western Ukraine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Mariopol: 100 Polish Mercs?

(Uptick.. 20 Ukr KIA. StormBringer Twitter has been reliable. We'll see....)





> Storm Bringer ‏@StormBringer15
> #BREAKING
> *UAF soldiers WIA today during #Ukraine's onset on 2 directions (#Kominternovo area) asked for help in Polish:Pomocy
> #ukraine #nato
> https://twitter.com/StormBringer15/s...05254796521476*
> 
> *The DPR's intelligence reported about the arrival of hundreds of Polish mercenaries near #Mariupol*
> #ukraine #donbas #nato #krieg
> *
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

A SAD, SAD DAY




LEGENDARY COMMANDER 'MOTOROLA' ASSASINATED
Enrico Ivanov ☦ ‏@Russ_Warrior 5m5 minutes ago
*The most horrible of all nightmares. According to sources from the frontline #Motorola has died due to an explosion.
Praying it's not true.*

Enrico Ivanov ☦ ‏@Russ_Warrior 2m2 minutes ago
  @<u><a href="http://www.ronpaulforums.com/member.php?u=40901" target="_blank">The</a></u>rusnews  @<u><a href="http://www.ronpaulforums.com/member.php?u=4060" target="_blank">Pete</a></u>john10 *but this time it's not from Ukrop sources, it's from our guys on the frontline..*

=====================

will update 

==================

*"According to preliminary data," Motorola "was killed in a terrorist operation Ukrainian DRG Upon returning home, worked in the elevator remote explosive device.",* - Informed "Interfax" in the department.

Enrico Ivanov‏@Russ_Warrior 56 sek.
*I'm devastated. Official now, Arseny Pavlov (Motorola) is dead (terrorist attack).
You've been the best.
Rest in peace #Novorossiya hero.*

===============
*HERE*







===============

*Assassination of Commander #Motorola
Witnesses: in the house where the IED attack occurred - destructions on floors from 3 to 6
*
Sergey Bobkov ‏@sbobkov 24 min.
*No doubt #Motorola assassination (IED planted in elevator at his apt building) was perfect timing, as #Kiev regime is getting ready for war.*

*REN TV: bomb capacity was 1.5 kg of TNT, it set in motion remotely.*

=============

*Head of the #DNR Alexander Zakharchenko on the murder of Motorola: "Poroshenko declared war on us."*

Gregor Martin ‏@Guderian_Xaba 13m13 minutes ago
*Zakharchenko now on TV russchist threatening Ukraine with war.*

Storm Bringer ‏@StormBringer15 6 min.
#BREAKING
*DPR Leader #Zakharchenko about the murder of #Motorola: #Poroshenko has declared war on us*
#ukraine #donbas #nato #osce #krieg #eu

SPUTNIK *Killing of DPR’s Military Leader by Ukrainian Forces Is Declaration of War*




*Murder of the self-proclaimed Donetsk People’s Republic 
military chief Arseny Pavlov known as Motorola 
allegedly committed by Ukrainian security forces 
is a violation of ceasefire in the eastern region of Donbass 
and a declaration of war, DPR head Alexander Zakharchenko said.*







> *DONETSK (Sputnik) –* On Sunday, Pavlov’s death was confirmed 
> by the DPR’s Defense Ministry as well as Ukrainian security forces. 
> He is said to have been killed in a dwelling house but further details remain unknown.
> 
> “As I understand, [Ukrainian President] Petro Poroshenko violated the ceasefire and declared us a war,” 
> Zakharchenko told journalists late Sunday.
> 
> Pavlov headed the DPR Sparta Battalion that took part in a number of battles during the military conflict in Donbas.

----------


## goldenequity

Farewell Brave Prince





> *Today is funeral of Arseny "Motorola" Pavlov, commander of DNR militia battalion Sparta 
> assassinated 3 days ago by IED.*
> 
> *Big crowd of Donetsk residents pays tribute to Arseny "Motorola" Pavlov:*


*According last estimates about 50 thousand DNR residents said goodbye to Motorola.*

----------


## goldenequity

"You Will Pay in Blood."





> *"You will pay in blood for Motorola" - Givi*

----------


## goldenequity

DNR army fast response unit:

----------


## goldenequity

Murder Scene: Motorola at Home Apartment 2014







=====================

In 2015, his 'address' was publicized on the internet

*Motorola’s home address was published online in spring 2015* 

Published on Apr 2, 2015
Donetsk street address of Motorola was revealed by a Donetsk blogger veselchak_jk. 
He found a car that Motorola gave to his wife as a birthday present.

----------


## goldenequity

New Commander of Sparta Battalion 




Enrico Ivanov‏@Russ_Warrior 2 hod.
*Voha, Motorola's second, is the new commander of Sparta Battalion.
#DNR*




Enrico Ivanov‏@Russ_Warrior 1 hod.
*Vladimir Zhoga (Voha)* has been the second in command for more than a year. He has enough experience and he's respected by all his men.

----------


## goldenequity

> Mariopol: 100 Polish Mercs?
> 
> (Uptick.. 20 Ukr KIA. StormBringer Twitter has been reliable. We'll see....)



MORE ON POLISH MERCS

SPUTNIK *Donetsk Militia Spots More Foreign Mercenaries, This Time From Poland*






> Forty mercenaries from Poland, along with up to 100 men from the ultra-nationalist Right Sector volunteer corps, 
> have been spotted taking up positions between two and four km from the front lines in eastern Ukraine, 
> according to Donetsk People's Republic defense spokesman Eduard Basurin.

----------


## goldenequity

A Welshman Cometh




Graham W Phillips ‏@GrahamWP_UK 18 min.
*New reportage from #Donbass as a Welshman, former scientist, visits the Lugansk People's Republic*

----------


## goldenequity

Ukrainian Forces attack on Makeevka | October 27th 2016 | DPR 





(Just found this vid report from last night's shelling... It's constant. Night after Night for months now. _)

----------


## goldenequity

Kiev

(What happens when the flower children meet the nazi children? )


*Ukraine: Pro-marijuana protesters scuffle with the far-right during Kiev rally*

----------


## goldenequity

Storm Bringer ‏@StormBringer15 9m9 minutes ago
#BREAKING
#Russia's intel:
#Ukraine is working at the creation of the atomic bomb in classic and "dirty" versions

----------


## silverhandorder

> Storm Bringer ‏@StormBringer15 9m9 minutes ago
> #BREAKING
> #Russia's intel:
> #Ukraine is working at the creation of the atomic bomb in classic and "dirty" versions


That is funny. If I was Russia I would let them. Only thing that bothers me is the dirty variant.

Ukraine needs to rebuild its economy not hold off Russia.

----------


## goldenequity

All Calibers



*
Seems war in Donbass restarted. Many reports about heavy fighting.*

Storm Bringer ‏@StormBringer15 6 min.
#BREAKING
*Hostilities amid heavy fighting & shelling spread to #Lugansk Republic> 500km of the front line now CONTESTED*
#ukraine #nato #osce


Sergey Bobkov ‏@sbobkov 5 min.
#*Donbass: #Gorlovka is getting shelled by #Ukrainians using 152mm artillery. All residential buildings are shaking from explosions.*


Sergey Bobkov ‏@sbobkov 27 sek.
*Tweets from #Donbass residents: extraordinary massive explosions, possibly 203mm heavy artillery in use by #Ukrainians. God damn savages.
*

Storm Bringer ‏@StormBringer15 3 min.
#BREAKING
#UKRAINE #DONBAS
*FIGHTING INTENSIFIES AT THE WHOLE 500KM FRONT
ALL WEAPON CALIBERS USED*
#nato #osce #krieg #ClintonVsTrump #putin

URGENT: APU opened fire on the suburbs of Donetsk, Gorlovka and Mariupol by Ukrainian troops launched a massive attack

Storm Bringer ‏@StormBringer15 30s31 seconds ago
#BREAKING
*NAF intel > Ukraine is prepairing assaults on more directions
the war has started*

Storm Bringer ‏@StormBringer15 38 sek.
#BREAKING
*Fighting lasting for 5 hrs >> NOW TANKS JOIN THE BATTLE*
#ukraine #donbas #krieg #nato #poroshenko #clinton #trump #putin #ww3 #eu

================

probably *NOT* unrelated... 

*.Meanwhile massive military movement reported in #Poland.
https://twitter.com/M3t4_tr0n/status/796065414937804801
*

----------


## goldenequity

(The 'above shelling' has continued. It's been more than 48 hrs. It started BEFORE the US election outcome.... we wait. we watch. )

==================


Donbass



SCRUBBING TWITTERS HAHAHA
Sergey Bobkov ‏@sbobkov  3 min.
*It is absolutely historical to watch #Ukrainian political prostitutes mass delete their #Trump-bashing tweets. Prepare to kiss a new shoe.
*


Alex Bukovsky ‏@BungeeWedgie 1 hod.
*A sudden change of fashion in #Ukraine*



Those classy folks really are like some worms ffs:

==========

*Graham W Phillips ‏@GrahamWP_UK 34 min.
This is quite frankly just desperate crawling from former #Odessa governor Mikheil Saakashvili, no other way to describe it... #Trump
*


Epic. Wonder, if Saakashvili's nose turned brown for good already.

=============

*Graham W Phillips ‏@GrahamWP_UK  7 min.
I'm happy to present new reportage, with full English subs! Here's what #Lugansk residents think of @realDonaldTrump* 




(I loved this vid... just watching the faces, mannerisms, clothes... Graham does a great job 'catching and relaxing' people to chat & express. Great job Graham!  )

========

TASS ‏@tassagency_en  2 hod.
Suspected Ukrainian saboteurs detained in Crimea
http://tass.com/world/911398

----------


## goldenequity

UKRAINE




Mark Ames ‏@MarkAmesExiled 4 hod.
This is $#@!ing crazy: our Ukraine allies just appointed an actual neo-Nazi, Vadim Troyan, head of National Police

Former deputy head of Azov Battalion (responsible for hundreds of shallow grave dismembered atrocities)

----------


## goldenequity

KIEV BRACES FOR MAIDAN 2.0 (poverty & corruption.... again.)




Sergey Bobkov ‏@sbobkov 4 hod.
*#Ukrainian opposition + #Right Sector nationalists [SVOBODA] are planning to stage mass protests Nov 15 & 21 in #Kiev. #Euromaidan 3.0 #GrabYourPopcorn*

Sergey Bobkov ‏@sbobkov 4 hod.
*Protests in #Kiev will be lead by #Tymoshenko, who sees weakness of president #Poroshenko. Nationalists will join the riot orgy afterwards.*

Storm Bringer ‏@StormBringer15  18 min.
#BREAKING
3 years after #Maidan#Ukraine's authorities are getting ready to disperse mass protests due to impoverishment#kiyv #poroshenko

Storm Bringer ‏@StormBringer15  1 min.
*Khreshchatyk cordoned off in anticipation of protests of defrauded depositors in downtown Kyiv with NatGuard troops deployed #ukraine #osce*

Andrey Davydov ‏@FarEasterner  2 min.
*Kiev again paralyzed by protests*

Paul Gogo ‏@Paugog  19 min.
*A lot of anti riot and national guard in the #Kyiv center.  Defending the access to the presidential admin*

----------


## goldenequity

MAIDAN 1.0



*I've been looking for a link to Oliver Stone's Documentary 'Ukraine on Fire'
and can't find one.*

*Here is a trailer:*






*Here is an amazing interview w/ Stone* (recommended  )




============

*Gotta laugh...*
The CIA/Ukraine machine IMMEDIATELY produced a  'counter-measure' propaganda video
then called it *'Winter on Fire'*.... hahaha. Pretty lame... and, of course, it's all over Ytube for 'free'.

You can even type 'Ukraine on Fire' and 'Winter on Fire' gets the 'top' billing.
https://www.google.com/search?q=ukra...utf-8&oe=utf-8
and of course...
JUST like the documentary extolling the virtues of Al Qaeda 'White Helmets' in Syria...
the 'Winter on Fire' propaganda film
is on *NETFLIX*.

We're surrounded by a smorgasbord of hegemon 'delights'...
but they can't MAKE us 'eat' it. hahaha.

----------


## goldenequity

*Ukraine - "Strongest army on the continent." | December 21st 2016* 




Sergey Bobkov 
*#Donbass: per unconfirmed reports, massive #Ukrainian casualties at #Svetlodarsk contact line after 2 days of combat: 230+ KIA, ~100 WIA.
https://twitter.com/Mr_Misteryo/stat...33496483037184* 19 Dec 2016

Russell B. Bentley (Donbass cowboy)
Night tank live fire exercises.




(published today... not sure when filmed/no snow... *clearly the DNR/LNR are MUCH more prepared than they were 2 years ago.* )

*What is NATO/Porky 'thinking'?? Why provoke??*
(Clearly Ukr is ill prepared. Clearly Poroshenko doesn't give 2 shiits for his men. Hegemons don't care abt the 'people'... economy in taters. Why provoke? Why now? idk. )


OVERNIGHT

Storm Bringer
*#BREAKING Hell unleashed over nearly all Gorlovka outskirts by heavy #Ukraine|an shelling
#donbas #nato #osce #krieg #poroshenko #unsc #eu*

Storm Bringer
*Sounds of war #Debaltseve & #Svitlodarsk battle theatre
https://twitter.com/myrevolutionrus/...61892930457601*

Storm Bringer ‏@StormBringer15 18 sek.
#BREAKING 17:47
#*Donetsk /in many parts of the city people felt a strong shock wave Not clear what happened > trying to find out
#donbas*

----------


## goldenequity

LET THE PLUNDER BEGIN


*JANES.com* (need I say more?? )
Agricultural land reform in Ukraine, if adopted, likely to cause legal disputes and large-scale protests by farmers

*RENT STEAL AND OWN UKRAINE FARMLAND* - 'some of the richest, most fertile soil on the Planet.'


*Key Points*


*The Ukrainian government is obliged to push for agricultural land reform
 as part of the IMF-mandated structural reforms.*

*The reform aims to lift the current moratorium 
on the sale of agricultural land* 
and introduce market principles (hahaha.)
to the agricultural land market, 
with the aim of improving efficiency in the sector.

The move is likely to decrease 
the vested interest of local officials and business groups 
benefiting from the current system, 
raising the possibility 
of a reduction in corruption in the agricultural sector. 
However, concerns over raiding and 'landlordisation' 
are likely to lead to protests by farmers across Ukraine.


PRINT DEBT. EXCHANGE FOR RESOURCES. REPEAT.
OWN DEBTORS. OWN PRODUCTION. OWN PLANET.
-END-

(and they INSISTED on legalizing GMO crop production)

----------


## goldenequity

*Debaltsevo today: militia positions APU fire*


UKRAINE WAR: UNCUT


*Ukraine War UNCUT: UNDER FIRE in the trenches of Donbass*
Patrick Lancaster







Graham Phillips: INCOMING!!!






Yesterday

----------


## goldenequity

Putin turns on gas for Crimea via pipeline from mainland Russia






> The recently built natural gas pipeline from mainland Russia to Crimea has become operational. 
> The pipeline will provide natural gas for the entire population of the peninsula.


Congrats!! on the Kerch bridge and pipeline.

----------


## goldenequity

Sergey Bobkov‏ @sbobkov 4 hod.
Meanwhile in #Russia: Progress of #Crimea bridge construction as seen from International Space Station.


https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DIuiFu2VwAIDSHT.jpg:large

----------

